# New Member of the Micro Militia!



## floridanative1028

Looks like you got what you were looking for. Make sure to post build pics!


----------



## cutrunner

well it came with a 6hp anchor. lol now u got alot of grinding and glassing to do ken [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


----------



## SilentHunter

> well it came with a 6hp anchor. lol now u got alot of grinding and glassing to do ken [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


yeah but only gotta do it once!

this boat is perfect for running the beach and fishing off palm beach since its so close to deep water


----------



## SilentHunter

now the question is.... 

What motor?

i like the yammie 25 2 stroke

but i am inlove with the Etec.... and almost wanna put a 30hp tiller etec on it


----------



## cutrunner

i was lookin at the etecs the other day. they come with power trim and tilt and all other crazy steering and trolling adjustments. and it was cheaper than my 25 yamaha. but they also weigh in at around 180 pounds..


----------



## out-cast

Welcome [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

I'd take a Yamaha or Merc 2 stroke, or even a 4stroke Tohatsu over an ETEC. Where on the east side are you?


----------



## cutrunner

he lives in jensen beach. south of fort pierce


----------



## SilentHunter

i live in the struggle


----------



## cutrunner

yea riight... your house is marble floors everywhere. and your rooms got rooms..


----------



## SilentHunter

now im strugglin to stay alive

this project is now dead after i pick it up until i find a 2nd job or a full time

west marine just bent me over and slid its tiny falick in my rectum. i went from 45 hours a week to 13.

cheap "exploited's"
dont buy anything from them.


----------



## Gramps

Keep your eye on used motors. I picked up an 02 Merc 25 for $1,300 two years ago and it is still running strong. That's a great looking project boat and can't wait to see the progress.

If you want a hand, let me know as I'm only a few minutes south of you.


----------



## MATT

FreeDiver, look at things from a better point of view.

You now have the time to fix up the new skiff, and time to fish it....Yell if you need help with the fishin...


----------



## SilentHunter

will keep ya in mind for sure


----------



## SilentHunter




----------



## SilentHunter

and after 5 minutes of work and a miller lite later
ive gotten to this


----------



## cutrunner

word


----------



## SilentHunter

> word


.... whats that i hear????

midnight black with the snowman on the side..

should name it the Black Pearl


----------

